# Favorite fragrances to use



## lizard1232 (Jul 14, 2015)

What's your favorite fragrance to use in your products? Do you have one or two (or more) that just make you happy when you sniff them? 

I can't get enough of a lime EO I purchased. It just makes my whole day when I get a whiff of it. I literally smile the whole time I can smell it.


----------



## TBandCW (Jul 14, 2015)

I no longer buy limes to put in my vodka tonics.  A few drops of lime EO does the trick.  That's why I love lime EO!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 14, 2015)

The more I soap, the less I have one fragrance that makes me "happy". There are so many fragrances that I like and others that I dont like that its all turing into "oh, that ones ok..." 

But, I did get in one fragrance 3 weeks ago that I was amazed with. It is a Christmas pine fragrance and to me it smells just like the real thing. I'm enamored with it. It smells amazingly strong too! 

Its funny, I just got in lime EO last week and I thought it was just meh.


----------



## MorpheusPA (Jul 14, 2015)

I love cherry scent for some reason.  And I'm very partial to lemon, although it's not terribly durable in CP.

Vanilla is another favorite, and I do like peppermint as well for its inherent zippy overtones!


----------



## lizard1232 (Jul 14, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Its funny, I just got in lime EO last week and I thought it was just meh.



It is interesting to see how subjective a certain scent is.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 14, 2015)

I love fresh green scents (bonsai, cucumber) and warm ones (nag champa, sandalwood, woodsy).  It is *so* subjective though, I have had friends come over and be very "meh" about scents that I adore.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 14, 2015)

I need to get in more fresh and woodsy scents as I don't really have any of those. I'm looking for a warm autumn scent for the coming season. Hmm. I don't even own a sandalwood or patchouli scent yet! I have a bunch of citrus-y and food like scents (although I'm moving away from the food scents for the most part!)

And yes, everyone is so different.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 14, 2015)

K, if you want to start off w/a warm one that seems like a general crowd pleaser, I would recommend NG's Teakwood and Cardamom.  Unisex, strong, sticks well, and I've yet to have someone not like it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 14, 2015)

One of my favorites is Eucalyptus Mint and I also really like Lime Basil Mandarin.  I like fresh airy or herbal/fruity.  However, I have really been liking the Peach Magnolia Raspberry from NG.  I don't generally like florals but it's a nice blend of floral/fruity.  Using it in soap and sugar scrub.    I agree with not_ally - Teakwood & Cardamom is awesome.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 14, 2015)

Im going through a rosemary blend kick: rosemary and lavender, rosemary and mints, rosemary and citrus...


----------



## MoonStruck (Jul 14, 2015)

Amber and patchouli would be my all time fave fragrances. Favourite soap of all time was straight up amber resin.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 14, 2015)

True that- scent is so individual to the person. 

Because I love so many different scents, it's hard for me to narrow things down to a single, most favorite. It's much easier for me name a least favorite scent, which happens to be straight-up patchouli. I don't know what it is about that scent, but I just don't like it. At least not straight-up anyway- it gives me the willies to be honest. In order for me to be able to tolerate it, it has to be mixed with something, but only as a very small % of the whole. 

For what it's worth, the scents that I find most appealing to my senses are fruity scents such as white peach or black raspberry vanilla (and so many more!). And I especially love certain fruits that are mixed with a florals, such as grapefruit jasmine or passionfruit rose; and also mixed with musk, such as Bossa Nova from Soapalooza , which smells like blackberry & musk to me.

I love single florals, too, such as Parma violet, rose, jasmine, honeysuckle, gardenia, lavender etc...

And I love fresh scents as well- the best of the bunch being Salty Sailor from Daystar. Tea scents make for lovely fresh scents to me, too, such as Green Tea from MMS (I love that one!).

I'm not much into foodie scents, but I do like a very small handful such as Warm Vanilla Sugar from SweetCakes, Wild Mountain Honey from Peaks, and Milk Sugar Kisses from Daystar. 

I'm sure I'm forgetting some since I love so many, but the above are the ones that come to my mind right off the cuff.


IrishLass


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 14, 2015)

I go back and forth on a personal favorite, but right now I'm in a love rectangle with: Goldilocks from Daystar, Ginger Patchouli from BB and Pumpkin Bread from Mad Oils.  It's such a personal thing though... the pumpkin bread one is adored by everyone that likes pumpkin and reviled by those that don't. Ginger Patch is liked well enough by everyone (including people that don't like straight patch). I seem to be the only one that really loves Goldilocks, but no one seems to have a strong negative reaction to it.


----------



## Viore (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't have too many different fragrances right now (still waiting on the WSP scent sale order!) but my favorite so far is WSP's Alpine Frost. In incense, I love Frankenscence & myrrh but I'm not sure how well that would work in soap. Anyone try this before?


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 14, 2015)

Dragon's Blood, Hardwood Musk, Grapefruit Dreamsicle, Salty Air from soapsupplies.net, my favorite ocean type, Big Sur from Soapalooza and Papaya Nectar from soapsupplies.net are a few of my favorites. Soapsupplies also has a beautiful Black Raspberry Vanilla, non accelerating or discoloring.


----------



## lizard1232 (Jul 14, 2015)

I left out Nurture Soap's Forbidden Fruit in my original. I LOVE that scent so much that all I do is rave about it. I am partial to the amber scents as well, but they can sometimes be overwhelming and too sickeningly sweet. It's a fine line for my nose.



IrishLass said:


> True that- scent is so individual to the person.
> 
> For what it's worth, the scents that I find most appealing to my senses are fruity scents such as white peach or black raspberry vanilla (and so many more!). And I especially love certain fruits that are mixed with a florals, such as grapefruit jasmine or passionfruit rose; and also mixed with musk, such as Bossa Nova from Soapalooza , which smells like blackberry & musk to me.
> 
> ...


 
IL, Mad Oils' Earl Grey is lovely and refreshing. As for fruity, Nuture Soap's Forbidden Fruit is the one scent I cannot get enough of these days. I hear so many good things about Salty Sailor, but have yet to try it. I think I'll make an excuse to place an order with them so I finally can get a whiff of it.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Jul 14, 2015)

Honeysuckle

When I was a child, I was gifted a package of bath bombs in my holiday stocking.  In my mind they were just so luxe.  Here was something adults used because they were much to fine for children.  In the long box, there were six cubes, each small enough to fit in the palm of my hand.  They were wrapped in gold foil with a paper band printed with a depiction of honeysuckle, the name in an elegant script below, and the scent was strong enough to taste.  
It was weeks before I could even bring myself to break one of those paper bands, rather I would cup the cube in both hands and hold it to my nose, inhaling deeply.  When I could finally bring myself to disturb the perfect presentation, I discovered two hard little bricks, stacked to create the cube shape, rather than use both and go through them faster, I horded them like a dragon her gold, dolling out one at a time.  
Baths became a moment of luxury rather than a necessity when I held a white brick under the running water of the faucet.  Every time I was swept away to exotic lands, somewhere that heady blooms climbed pillars of palaces resplendent with crystalline waterfalls that poured in porcelain pools.  Each bath took me further from the reality of dusty winds scented with sagebrush and greasewood.  
On occasion I would treat myself with the luxury of using both bricks, rationalizing that it would balance out if I didn’t use them for a while; and a month or two would go by with ordinary, unscented baths rooted in reality, this was repeated until there was only one left.   
When I realized that there was just one last foil wrapped bath bomb left, almost a year had passed.  I was older, practically an adult.  I cupped the cube in my hands and held it to my nose.  The scent was faint, but unmistakably there.  I inhaled deeply… and went to draw a bath.        

*based on a true story. Edited for splling


----------



## lizard1232 (Jul 14, 2015)

I love this. It's amazing the memories that a single scent can trigger, isn't it?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 14, 2015)

MrsSpaceship, how beautifully written . I envisioned this young girl growing up gradually and gaining an appreciation for more "adult" things in life. Your writing is so vivid! It's so easy to place yourself in the persons shoes in the story.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 14, 2015)

Cucumber Wasabi Cilantro from natures garden is probably my absolute favorite. I like fresh, green, herbal scents best but I'm also fond of citrus and inscent type FO's. A nice strong dragonsblood or straight patchouli is fabulous.

For the sweeter side of things, I like a dark chocolate, vanilla, amber and some of the sweeter fruits. Huckleberry from the sage is really nice, fruity but not too sweet.

The old stand by EO's are also nice. Cedarwood, lavender, lemongrass, peppermint, orange, anise.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 14, 2015)

MrsSpaceShip - your story really struck a chord with me . . . I think I was also a recipient of those same honeysuckle bath cubes.  Haven't thought about them in a really long time but I enjoyed them just as much as you did!

ETA:  I had to check because I remember getting a mix of different scents.  This is the set I received way back when:  https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/226086235/vintage-bath-cubes-english-set-of-6?ref=market


----------



## lizard1232 (Jul 14, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> MrsSpaceShip - your story really struck a chord with me . . . I think I was also a recipient of those same honeysuckle bath cubes.  Haven't thought about them in a really long time but I enjoyed them just as much as you did!
> 
> ETA:  I had to check because I remember getting a mix of different scents.  This is the set I received way back when:  https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/226086235/vintage-bath-cubes-english-set-of-6?ref=market



Oh, my. I have fond memories of those as well. I thought those might be the ones MrsSpaceShip mentioned. I used to "sneak" them in the tub as a child, along with my mom's bath oil beads. I say sneak because she absolutely knew it was me, but she never reprimanded me for it. I used to think it was such a treasure and I was so grown up. lol. Wow...


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Jul 14, 2015)

GalaxyMLP, 
Thank you for your kind words, I'm glad you enjoyed my memory.   

Doriettefarm, 
Oh my word, those are them!!  I had to add the "based on" because it was a _ahem _long time ago, and the memory isn't what it used to be, but every time I smell honeysuckle, that's the what comes to mind.

lizard1232,
Thanks for posting the question and making me think of that memory.  It is amazing how a scent will transport you.  I purchased some honeysuckle FO without really thinking a while back and whoosh, right back in the bathroom holding one of those hard grainy little bricks under the running water.  Ah,  I need to go huff my FO's now.   


Edit: Words


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 14, 2015)

Can't believe all 3 of us received the same set of bath cubes when we were kids, that's wild! I remember hoarding them too and being so sad when they were all gone. And the bath oil beads/pearls . . . remember those too but always liked the cubes better.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 14, 2015)

Oh, oh ... me too!!! ... I got those same bath cubes as a kid! Yes, fond memories.....! And I'm quite sure they didn't cost $20 back then -- they were definitely a nice but inexpensive stocking stuffer.

Galaxy -- you wanted a "....warm autumn scent for the coming season..."

Just soaped with Teakwood and Cardamom from Natures Garden and I'd say it fits the bill. Woodsy and spicy with a pleasant peppery accent. OOB, the peppery-cardamom scent is pretty strong, but don't judge it by how it smells in the bottle. I used it at 5% ppo in CP soap and it was fine.

I also like Autumn Woods from Majestic Mountain Sage. Another woodsy, spicy scent with a fresh, clean overlay. My husband and guy friends like it as much as I do.

Another FO I didn't expect to like ... but I was wrong! ... is Autumn Afternoon by NG; it's a woodsy vanilla scent. I don't normally like vanilla scents because I think most are cloying and overly sweet, but Autumn Afternoon is the exception to the rule. Discolors to caramel due to 1.8% vanillin content.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Jul 14, 2015)

Do you all remember the bath salts? My mom received some outrageously purple bath salts as a gift, they were probably supposed to be lilac or lavender.  They created a cloud of purple purfume and tinged the bathwater an unnatural shade of violet.  
At least I know exactly what's in my bombs and salts now.  Tonight calls for honeysuckle.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 14, 2015)

I remember my mom letting me use some of those bath oils in the little gelatin capsules when I was little. I always thought those were so cool. Today's equivalent would be bath melts!  

NA and Dee, I'll have to pick up some teakwood and cardamom then! I think I'm going to place an order with NG soon.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 14, 2015)

I remember making bath salts as a girl scout and 4H-er -- epsom salts tinted with (I think) food coloring and some kind of scent. Shake it all up and put it in a pretty glass bottle. Can't say the result was a "to die for" product, but it was fun to do.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 14, 2015)

Grapefruit!! Also fresh green, and definitely patchouli (which always reminds me of some pretty happy times in my youth). Not a huge floral fan, but a lovely soft peony I adore. Oh, and peppermint/rosemary EO blend.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 15, 2015)

Holy cow the memories are flooding... I totally had those hard little cubes, bath oil beads I use to get into of my grandmothers,  and the purple bath crystals! Thank you for the walk down memory lane.


----------



## jblaney (Jul 15, 2015)

I had those cubes too!   i saw them at my grandma's house and wanted them so she would give them to me when we visited.   I loved them!


----------

